# APEX Paramedics Colorado



## DENDude (Aug 18, 2015)

Anyone in Colorado heard of Apex Paramedics?  They are apparently a new company, I have a friend who works for them and they run ALS and are based out of Arvada Colorado, they are running Mercedes-Benz Sprinter Vans.    That is about all I know, I haven't asked what cities they are working but I will try to find out some more information.  They started taking calls for the first time today!!   And formed as a company on April 30th 2015.


----------



## BeansCO (Aug 24, 2015)

I work as a tech in an ER here in Denver. These guys popped up last week. We have notepads with their logo all over our ED now. They have done a few ALS transfers for us. Seem like a good crew.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 24, 2015)

I see they bought five brand new ambulances, but that's all I can find on them.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Aug 29, 2015)

It was started by Mike Donner, one of the founders of Pridemark. I know a bunch of old Pridemark people that went to Apex. That's all I know- no idea about contracts or anything.


----------



## Mike Donner (Sep 8, 2015)

This is Mike Donner from Apex.  Just to fill in a few blanks.  We started operations on Aug 17th with six new Mercedes Sprinters and 30 amazing employees.  We are contracted with Children's Hospital and are also doing transports for various other facilities in the area.

We focus on employees and customers.  Our core values are  Honesty, Accountability and Service.


----------



## strattamatter (Sep 17, 2015)

All is know is that the Denver area is greatly under served by the 127 EMS services fighting for all the scraps.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 17, 2015)

Hard to say that any the private companies have any sort of a leg up over another. Maybe AMR since they own R/M now but I'm sure Falck will soon make a play for holding much of the IFT market.

Glad I don't have to deal with that...


----------

